# Lanai fishing report with pics.



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

My good friend and employer decided to buy a boat in Lanai, so I obliged and went along for the trip of a lifetime. We spent 10 days diving and spear fishing, blowing through almost 30 tanks apiece.

Here are a few photos.

A few Menpachi and an aliihi, All are wonderful table fare.










A handful of Nenue and a dog toothed uhu.










Big aliihi and uhu.










Reload!










What r u looking at?










Ulua or Blue Jack, these make awesome sashimi and nigiri, as well as being killer off of the grill.



















On the prowl. I found out that one of the best tricks to being successful spear fishing is to spot and stalk, just like a lot of hunting. Being neutrally buoyant suspended just off the bottom is key. I was nervous for the first bit, I didn't want to touch or damage the coral, so getting used to staying a few feet from it took some easing into, but when I finally did, my success rate went up quite a bit.

Hitting fish with a spear gun is also a task worth mentioning, I think I hit 1 out of the first 20 fish I shot at, after that, I got my mojo workin. On the 4th day I learned a good lesson, LOAD BOTH BANDS! I had a 25 lb. Ulua come and investigate me as I was reloading, not wanting him to flee, I loaded one band and let her rip. I barely poked into him from 6 feet away. I was saying all sorts of good words into my regulator. :wink:

I worked on a lot of underwater photography, it's quite a challenge. The camera housing kind of looks like Johnny Five from the old Short Circuit movie. I did some shots for the boss's christmas cards this year. They had the whole family underwater. That was pretty neat.










Doh! I almost forgot. One of the coolest things was when we made a second dive in the same location. There was an 'ulua house', which is a cave or tunnel in the reef where the ulua like to hang out during the day. We had seen about a 20 lb. ulua chilling in there the dive before, but we just couldn't get on him. On the second dive we went directly to the ulua house to see what we could see. When we dropped down to about 40' to look in there, there was an 8 foot or so white tip shark pacing back and forth about 15 feet in front of us. I was nervous for the first little bit, but then settled down and enjoyed watching it.
It looked to be in the early stages of labor as it's rear end in front of the adipose fin was flared up and something very large was starting to come out of it. A bit freaky. A few of us were wearing shark shields which send out an electrical pulse. The sharks don't like it too much, but I was glad on several occasions when we had speared fish that were bleeding all over the place.

We also saw a very large ray, several smaller white tips and on more than one occasion were face to face with some pretty gnarly eels.

Looks like he needs to be eaten.










Looking better.....










That's more like it. You know, Tree is a Japanese name. :wink:

Snapper and Blue Jack Sashimi/nigiri. Spicy snapper, crab, avocado, cucumber, yamagobo inside, ulua and lime slices on top, spicy mayo and ponzu to dress.










Here's home for half of the trip.










Took some time off scuba to shoot the 5 position.




























Wow is all I can say.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Lanai fishing report*

Uhhhmm, I aint sayin. :wink:

I have a bunch more photos at home. I'll upload them this evening.

Also, We did a lot of filming underwater. What an extravagant outfit that is. I'm working on a video, I'll post the link when I get er dun!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Lanai fishing report*

What a trip! I can say we are all jealous. Fresh shashimi that you hunted and speared that same day would be unbelievable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Lanai fishing report*

Wow Tree. That is awesome. Looks like a whole lot of fun!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Lanai fishing report*

Excellent trip! Is the camo wetsuit so sharks can't see the diver and have a quick snack? :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Lanai fishing report*

Last time I show my wife any reports on this forum Tree.....she said 'he's cute' !! :roll:

Neat, cool report !! Really nice photo's too !!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Lanai fishing report*



Nueces said:


> Excellent trip! Is the camo wetsuit so sharks can't see the diver and have a quick snack? :shock:


Hunting fish is a lot like any other critter. We would approach most fish below ledges and reefs, just exposing enough to get a peek at what was going on. I would guess the breakup of the camo helps to some degree, but who knows.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Lanai fishing report*

Hey Jason Bourne,
have you ever found out what your real name is yet? It looks like you were on a pretty important assassination mission. Hope it worked out for you. Don't give up, the CIA will eventually leave you alone.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Lanai fishing report*

Yes, but a lot of the species are found in deeper water. My buddy Steve free dives and in his prime was spearing at 50! Those guys are nuts.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Goodness, what a trip! Nice write-up too.

I'm salivating for the fresh sushi/sashimi.

*Drool*


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip .


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow that is awesome!! How do you make spicy mayo? I LOVE that stuff!! Way jealous man.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Wow that is awesome!! How do you make spicy mayo? I LOVE that stuff!! Way jealous man.


I make it with Sriracha and mayo with a touch of soy and vinegar.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Tye, if your'e gonna wear something that tight, you may want to ease up on the budweisers for a few weeks before hand....................

:evil: thanks for the invite!


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

That breaks my heart, I was born and raised on the Island of Oahu. I used to catch Menpachi late at night as well as other species. It's been awhile since i've been back, but if you get to go again, try hooking up on some Ulua's from a rod and reel, you'll get an awesome fight. They mostly swim right to left once hooked, but I can assure you an unforgetable fight. BTW the Kona crab makes excellent table fair.


----------

